# Help identify this model and year of Scott Speedster



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Thinking of buying this Scott Speedster for my brother to use when he comes to visit. Wanting to sort out which year/model it is. Seller doesn't know squat about bikes. Can anyone identify it from the picture? Looks to be in decent cosmetic shape, just wondering what component group it is likely to have. Trying to decide if it's worth the drive to get.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

BikePedia


and/or

Bicycle Database - Used Bike Value - Bicycle Blue Book


get busy....


----------

